# Funktion write()



## gd12 (13. November 2008)

Wie manche vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben, muss ich für ein Pokerspiel ein clientseitiges Protokoll programmieren.
Also zuerst stelle ich eine Verbindung zum Server her, danach rufe ich je nach dem die Funktionen read() oder write() auf.
Die Funktion read() funktioniert schon! Doch welche Parameter muss ich für die Funktion

```
int write(int fh, const void *puffer, size_t bytezahl);
```
übergeben, wenn ich zum Beispiel "hallo" zum Server senden will?
int fh ist die Socket-Nummer...


----------



## pschilling (13. November 2008)

Hi, 

also ich vermute mal so ca. folgendes !


```
char buff[128];
   strcpy(buff, "Hallo");
   write(myHandle, buff, strlen(buff));
```

Vielleicht funktioniert es ja ;-)



Ciao, Pit


----------



## SGSSGene (14. November 2008)

pschilling hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich vermute mal so ca. folgendes !
> 
> ...


zu strlen solltest du noch eins dazu zählen, also so:

```
write(myHandle, buff, strlen(buff)+1);
```
Denn du willst ja das auch das terminierende Nullbyte mit übertragen wird.
Aber grundsätzlich würde ich doch lieber send() und recv() zum senden und empfangen einsetzten. Oder auf welche art und weise baust du die kommunikation auf?


----------

